# Found the holy fucking grail-Browridge/eyebrow lowering



## Dutcher (May 29, 2019)

So turns out yaremchuk invented it many years ago. Its simply a reverse browlift with some modifcations. Some great result. Enjoy your hunter eyes fags


----------



## dogtown (May 29, 2019)

Error 404 hunter eyes not found


----------



## Dutcher (May 29, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Error 404 hunter eyes not found


Those are females that had very high eyebrows and now have normal eyebrows.

error 404 iq not found


----------



## dogtown (May 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> Those are females that had very high eyebrows and now have normal eyebrows.
> 
> error 404 iq not found



Retardcel this will not give you hunter eyes, the cunt will not lower browridge as low as you need it for hunter eyes.


----------



## Dutcher (May 29, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Retardcel this will not give you hunter eyes, the cunt will not lower browridge as low as you need it for hunter eyes.


Sorry, if you cant understand this its too late for you.


----------



## dogtown (May 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> Sorry, if you cant understand this its too late for you.



Go get your hunter eyes then fagot JFL


----------



## Dutcher (May 29, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Go get your hunter eyes then fagot JFL


leave my thread alone


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 29, 2019)

cope it will never even come close to top tier natural eye areas

no surgery for your brow bones


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> So turns out yaremchuk invented it many years ago. Its simply a reverse browlift with some modifcations. Some great result. Enjoy your hunter eyes fags


@SHARK GTFIH


----------



## Dutcher (May 29, 2019)

Lmao at all the copers in this thread. Keep bone smashing and mewing


----------



## left2die (May 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> So turns out yaremchuk invented it many years ago. Its simply a reverse browlift with some modifcations. Some great result. Enjoy your hunter eyes fags


Or you know, squint and blame it on your contacts or something


----------



## AspiringChad (May 29, 2019)

Good fucking job OP


----------



## elfmaxx (May 29, 2019)

I need this


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 29, 2019)

Where can you get this done?


----------



## Lorsss (May 29, 2019)

Dutcher said:


> So turns out yaremchuk invented it many years ago. Its simply a reverse browlift with some modifcations. Some great result. Enjoy your hunter eyes fags


*FROM THIS*

















*TO THIS*














now that we can achieve hunter eyes with surgery I assert everyone can become a chad if he has a lot of money to spend in surgeries.
anyway if your browridge/supraorbital bone is too high you can fraud by putting minoxidil below your eyebrows so they grow in a lower position and you get more low-set eyebrows. (also use makeup pen)


----------



## forwardgrowth (May 29, 2019)

Fuark again you don't dissapoint !


----------



## Zeta ascended (May 29, 2019)

din red


----------



## SHARK (May 29, 2019)

Guest said:


> @SHARK GTFIH


Why me lol.

Yea this looks awesome. What’s the cost


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Why me lol.


You talk a lot about eye area, and I remember some time ago you asked in many threads if it was possible to lower the browridge.


----------



## SHARK (May 29, 2019)

Guest said:


> You talk a lot about eye area, and I remember some time ago you asked in many threads if it was possible to lower the browridge.


Haha damn you remembered that yea. This is a good find. Idk why it’s not more popular


----------



## Lux (May 29, 2019)

I guess useful if you got fucked up eyebrows. I imagine that when used on men this could fuck up the hairline super easily though. I don't get what it has to do with the brow ridge.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 25, 2021)

well, that's nice


----------



## Deleted member 16290 (Dec 29, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> *FROM THIS*
> View attachment 59986
> View attachment 59988
> View attachment 59990
> ...


Is this real?


----------



## Real (Dec 29, 2021)

Bowridge Implant helps hunter eyes? 
Set in a way that brows get lower?


----------



## BigBoletus (Mar 11, 2022)

JFL at everyone in this thread. This only works for browlift patients to reverse the changes. OP hasn't even read the first lines in that paper: _we report on a procedure to restore or improve presurgical brow shape and position_

The reason why It won't work for naturally high eyebrows is that the eyebrow muscles have to be pulled down and fixed into position, which is more complicated than pulling up the same muscles and skin and fixing them, or unhinging them and setting them back where they were originally.
I imagine you would also need to cut and remove the skin somewhere under the eyebrows which would leave scars.


----------

